# Looking for an affordable softbox or umbrella setup for portraits



## KKCFamilyman (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello I have a budget of $200 and I was looking for two umbrellas or softboxes to do portraits but wanted them portable. Any ideas.


----------



## EOBeav (Oct 15, 2012)

Just the light modifiers themselves? $200 should be well within the ballpark. If you're looking for lightstands, swivels and something to fire your strobes with, you might be out of luck. Check out strobist.com for some good, basic lighting setups.


----------



## mbj68 (Oct 15, 2012)

I started out with these....Cheap but very usable and the air cushioned stands are nice to have

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/403789-REG/Photogenic_926621_Two_Umbrella_and_Stand.html


----------



## 7enderbender (Oct 15, 2012)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Hello I have a budget of $200 and I was looking for two umbrellas or softboxes to do portraits but wanted them portable. Any ideas.



For low cost decent quality I found the Calumet house-brand stands and umbrellas to be very good. Should be in your budget range. For softboxes I went with the "Promaster" branded kits sold here locally through Hunts photo & video. Kind of like Lastolite knock-offs.


----------



## bchernicoff (Oct 15, 2012)

I own this kit and really like it. It's $269, so a little over your budget.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/569824-REG/Interfit_INT182_EX150_MK2_Two_Monolight.html


I just added this last week and really like it so far: http://www.amazon.com/Interfit-INT484-36-Inch-Octobox-Softbox/dp/B002YLALFW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350314413&sr=8-1&keywords=interfit+36+octobox


----------



## RC (Oct 15, 2012)

Just got this (as recommend by Syl Arena):
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002FL4X2I/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00

Plan to get this smaller one:
http://www.amazon.com/Lastolite-LL-LS2420S-Ezybox-Speed-Lite/dp/B00452V288?tag=crf-20

Both are portable and very well made


----------



## pardus (Oct 15, 2012)

Cowboy Studio has really good prices, quality is pretty good considering the price. Bought some continuous lighting for video and am happy with it. 

here is a soft box and umbrella strobe combo kit for $155
http://www.cowboystudio.com/product_p/2x160wstrobe-2x803-1sb1umb.htm


----------

